# limp dick approach



## Magazine

Buenos días 

Está lloviendo en Madrid, esperemos que esto limpie el aire un poco .

Mi pregunta hoy es de una expresión muy coloquial y algo fuerte en inglés. *Aquí* hay un hilo en "English Only". 

Contexto: 
Ayer hablamos de los más de 1200 dolares que el gobierno de Trump está pagando a sus ciudadanos, el tal llamado "stimulus cheque" a todos los que ganen menos de 70 000 dolares. eek Se ve que un sueldo medio es este en vuestro país, amigos americanos. Alucinante.

Bueno, después de alucinar le dije a mi amigo que en Madrid había pasado más o menos lo mismo ( ) Se habían gastado más de 32 millones en facilitar mascarillas a todos los ciudadanos de Madrid . 

This was our conversation: 

Friend: Hey, I got stimulated today  
me: Really? How much?
Friend: 1200 bucks....
Me : 
Well, let me tell you, that here in Madrid we also got _stimulated_....they just spent 32 million on face masks in Madrid. 
Friend: Wow...*that seems like a limp dick approach to me*. 

I didn't know this expression , funny in a way. With a limp dick...you are obviously not going to achieve to get what you want from a woman, he explained , so in general it's a sarcastic remark. 

Me pregunto si en español se nos ocurre algo similar. 

Esto me parece una gilipollez.
¡Vaya mariconada!
¡Qué mamonada!

Es lo primero que se me ocurre, pero me falta tanto la parte sarcástica como humorística.


----------



## sarah_

Magazine said:


> Se habían gastado más de 32 millones en facilitar mascarillas a todos los ciudadanos de Madrid .


Mascarilla, en singular. Una 

Pues así, a bote pronto, se me ocurre ¡menudo gatillazo (de idea/de método/ de estrategia)!, pero seguro que surgen mejores opciones, porque no es una expresión que usemos habitualmente en el contexto que explicas. Seguiré pensando....


----------



## Xiscomx

Esto me parece una incurable gilipollez para ellos y una insana gilicoñez para ellas.


----------



## Magazine

sarah_ said:


> ¡menudo gatillazo (de idea/de método/ de estrategia)!


Esto podría servir, al menos también hace referencia al "limp dick".  Siempre tan ocurrente  


Xiscomx said:


> Esto me parece una incurable gilipollez para ellos y una insana gilicoñez para ellas.


Lo siento, Xisco, esto ni siquiera lo entiendo. Una _gilipollez _va, lo dije yo mismo...pero inventar palabras no me va, gracias de todas formas.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Buah! Me parece que los vuestros ( mandatarios) son unos pichaflojas/ me da que tenéis mucho pichafloja por ahí/ Así es como encaran el problema los pichaflojas.
Buah! Menuda pichaflojez!


----------



## sarah_

Marsianitoh said:


> pichaflojas


Jajaja. ¡¡Muy bueno!!


----------



## Magazine

Gracias a todos 

Me quedo con la sugerencia de la siempre tan ocurrente Marsia 



Marsianitoh said:


> Así es como encaran el problema los pichaflojas.


----------



## merquiades

Magazine said:


> : Wow...*that seems like a limp dick approach to me*.


  Yo no entendería esta expresión en inglés.  Tiene 6 resultados en Google. Claro, lo puedo traducir palabra por palabra pero no tiene mucho sentido.  No comprendería que se trate de dinero.


----------



## User With No Name

merquiades said:


> Yo no entendería esta expresión en inglés.


Si no lo has hecho ya, lee el primer post. En la conversación original, el amigo comienza diciendo "I got stimulated today". Así que hay toda la conversación es como una metáfora sexual. En ese contexto específico, sí se entiende.


----------



## Magazine

merquiades said:


> Yo no entendería esta expresión en inglés.





User With No Name said:


> el amigo comienza diciendo "I got stimulated today". Así que hay toda la conversación es como una metáfora sexual. En ese contexto específico, sí se entiende.


Everything is context, right  

thanks everybody


----------



## merquiades

User With No Name said:


> Si no lo has hecho ya, lee el primer post. En la conversación original, el amigo comienza diciendo "I got stimulated today". Así que hay toda la conversación es como una metáfora sexual. En ese contexto específico, sí se entiende.


Claro que me he leído todo el hilo.  Entiendo la metáfora sexual, lo cual no es difícil, pero no he pillado lo que tiene que ver con el contexto del dinero.


----------



## Magazine

merquiades said:


> Claro que me he leído todo el hilo.  Entiendo la metáfora sexual, lo cual no es difícil, pero no he pillado lo que tiene que ver con el contexto del dinero.




Hola Merqui, mi amigo estaba _bromeando_ con lo de stimulated. En realidad no tenía nada que ver con lo que siguió, simplemente salió así.
Vamos, él no quiso relacionar stimulated y limp-dick approach.
Todo surgió porque le conté que "I wasn't stimulated", what's more, we , instead of getting 1200 bucks, were getting a face mask.



merquiades said:


> No comprendería que se trate de dinero.



No se trataba de dinero, sino que a ver cómo narices ibamos _a comparar la respuesta de vuestro presidente con la respuesta del nuestro. _

he also said that this was a pretty common expression, despite being a bit vulgar.


----------



## Richard Dick

Yo así traduciría "limpdick"=Olgazan, "Valeverga", etc.


----------



## michelmontescuba

Magazine said:


> Wow...*that seems like a limp dick approach to me*.


Vaya... con un estímulo así de flojo no llego ni a media erección.


----------



## Jaime6971

Magazine said:


> Hola Merqui, mi amigo estaba _bromeando_ con lo de stimulated. En realidad no tenía nada que ver con lo que siguió, simplemente salió así.
> Vamos, él no quiso relacionar stimulated y limp-dick approach.
> Todo surgió porque le conté que "I wasn't stimulated", what's more, we , instead of getting 1200 bucks, were getting a face mask.
> 
> 
> 
> No se trataba de dinero, sino que a ver cómo narices ibamos _a comparar la respuesta de vuestro presidente con la respuesta del nuestro. _
> 
> he also said that this was a pretty common expression, despite being a bit vulgar.


Hola amigo,

Llego tarde a la fiesta, pero bueno.....

Todos aquí tienen razón sobre 'limp dick' siendo una gilipollez.  "Limp dick approach" es tratar de resolver algo (utilizando tal gilipollez) sin hacer mucho esfuerzo y sin que le importe mucho (al limp dick).  Mucho más común para limp dick approach:  A half-assed effort.  

You're learning important American English.  We say this stuff all the time.  Well, maybe less now that Trump lost.  

Be safe and healthy,

Jaime en Oregón


----------



## gato radioso

If I got it right, I guess the idea is more or less something like_ pusillanimous_, isn´t it?

In that case, you could call it _"Ni chicha ni limoná" _(=it´s neither meat nor lemonade). We use this expression to convey the idea of someone or something that lacks in character, that is so ambiguous, faint-hearted and mild that is ineffective to do the task they are supposed to do.


----------



## acme_54

_"Ni chicha ni limoná" _me parece una opción perfecta, que además evita el falocentrismo pueril de la expresión original._ _


----------



## gato radioso

acme_54 said:


> _"Ni chicha ni limoná" _me parece una opción perfecta, que además evita el falocentrismo pueril de la expresión original.__



Por curiosidad ¿en tu zona también la usais?
A la hora de aportar el comentario, tenía dudas de si era una expresión generalmente conocida o si era un simple regionalismo, porque aquí en el sur se dice mucho (coloquialmente), pero no sabía si en Valencia, Madrid o Bilbao, por decir algo, se usaba también.


----------



## Magazine

gato radioso said:


> Por curiosidad ¿en tu zona también la usais?
> A la hora de aportar el comentario, tenía dudas de si era una expresión generalmente conocida o si era un simple regionalismo, porque aquí en el sur se dice mucho (coloquialmente), pero no sabía si en Valencia, Madrid o Bilbao, por decir algo, se usaba también.


En Madrid también


----------



## gato radioso

Anda, pues es bueno saberlo, porque a veces, con expresiones que sólo encuentras en un registro verbal coloquial, pero nunca en un soporte escrito o en un canal comunicativo más formal, siempre te quedas con la duda de si es una palabra aceptada generalmente o un simple localismo.


Magazine said:


> En Madrid también


----------



## Ballenero

gato radioso said:


> siempre te quedas con la duda de si es una palabra aceptada generalmente o un simple localismo.


Víctor Jara tiene una canción 
titulada Ni chicha ni limoná.


----------



## michelmontescuba

En Cuba también se dice; así  que la expresión es más común de lo que piensan.


----------



## gato radioso

Esto es más grande que Barcelona...
Yo que creía que era una simple expresión local y mira...
Nunca te acostarás sin saber una cosa más.


----------



## Richard Dick

En México, no se oye "ni chicha ni limoná".


----------



## Graciela J

Aquí un ejemplo reciente de Argentina:

*El ajuste a medias de Alberto y Guzmán, ni chicha ni limonada*
El ajuste a medias de Alberto y Guzmán, ni chicha ni limonada | TN

Lo curioso es que en Argentina y otros países de América "chicha" es una bebida; es decir que la interpretación común de la frase es que se están comparando dos bebidas.


chicha.
I.	1.	f. Mx, Gu, Ho, ES, Ni, CR, Co, Ve, Ec, Pe, Bo, Ch, Ar. Bebida alcohólica que resulta de la fermentación de ciertos cereales como el maíz, el arroz o la avena, de tubérculos como la yuca, o de frutos como la piña, en agua azucarada.
2.	Ve. Bebida refrescante hecha de harina de arroz, leche, azúcar o papelón y especias.
3.	Cu, Py. Bebida refrescante que se obtiene con azúcar y cáscaras frescas de piña que se dejan fermentar en agua dos o tres días.
4.	Cu. Bebida alcohólica de alta graduación.
5.	Bo:E. Bebida refrescante hecha con maíz.
6.	Pa. Refresco hecho con frutas y azúcar.

(Diccionario de americanismos)


----------



## EvanWilliams

Medida “floja” —“impotente” pero tambien “indecisivo” puede corresponder en este contexto.


----------



## acme_54

gato radioso said:


> Por curiosidad ¿en tu zona también la usais?
> A la hora de aportar el comentario, tenía dudas de si era una expresión generalmente conocida o si era un simple regionalismo, porque aquí en el sur se dice mucho (coloquialmente), pero no sabía si en Valencia, Madrid o Bilbao, por decir algo, se usaba también.


En Valencia sí, lo he oído a veces, aunque no sé de donde eran las personas que lo decían...


----------



## gato radioso

acme_54 said:


> En Valencia sí, lo he oído a veces, aunque no sé de donde eran las personas que lo decían...


----------



## Ballenero

EvanWilliams said:


> Medida “floja” —“impotente” pero tambien “indecisivo” puede corresponder en este contexto.


Indecisivo, yo no lo he oído nunca.
Quizás mejor, poco efectiva.


----------



## michelmontescuba

"Medida impotente" tampoco es muy idiomático.


----------



## michelmontescuba

gato radioso said:


> Esto es más grande que Barcelona...
> Yo que creía que era una simple expresión local y mira...
> Nunca te acostarás sin saber una cosa más.


En realidad en Cuba es más común decir "a mi me da lo mismo chicha que limoná", en el sentido de "me da lo mismo cualquier cosa".


----------



## Magazine

michelmontescuba said:


> "Medida impotente" tampoco es muy idiomático.


  
Aquí no lo he oído nunca.


----------

